# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Chimera Huawei update 23 NEW Huawei models added

## hassan riach

*Dear Users* To make our software better for you, we bring updates regularly. Every update of our software includes improvements for stability and bugfixes. If you have any feedback or run into issues, come find us at our live support, we are happy to help you.   *Software version:* *15.03.1359* *Release date:* *12. Sept. 2017*  *Added new models and functions:* *Huawei Y5 2017* (MYA-L03) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock*Huawei Y5 2017* (MYA-L11) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock*Huawei Y5 2017* (MYA-L22) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock*Huawei Y5 2017* (MYA-L23) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock*Huawei Y3 2017* (CRO-L02) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair*Huawei Y3 2017* (CRO-L03) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair*Huawei Y3 2017* (CRO-L22) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair*Huawei Y3 2017* (CRO-L23) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair*Huawei Y3 2017* (CRO-U00) - FRP Remove , BootLoader Lock/UnLock, IMEI Repair*Huawei GR3* (TAG-L01) - FRP Remove*Huawei GR3* (TAG-L03) - FRP Remove*Huawei GR3* (TAG-L13) - FRP Remove*Huawei GR3* (TAG-L21) - FRP Remove*Huawei GR3* (TAG-L22) - FRP Remove*Huawei GR3* (TAG-L23) - FRP Remove*Huawei GR3* (TAG-L32) - FRP Remove*Huawei Ascend Y320* (Y320-U10) - IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock*Huawei Y3 Lite* (Y320-U10) - IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock*Huawei Ascend G700* - Direct Unlock*Huawei Ascend Y600* (Y600-U40) - IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock*Huawei Ascend Y600* (Y600-U351) - IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock*Huawei Honor 3C* (H30-U10) - Direct Unlock*Huawei Enjoy 5S* (TAG-TL00) - IMEI Repair, Direct Unlock More about this update: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,_ _Chimera Team_

----------

